# Flowerhorn Masterpiece MonsterKOK !!!



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Brother Piranhaman ! Thanks So Much For The Visit ! That's The Video Of Ur New Masterpiece FH!
He Just Arrived After The Long Shipment 3 Days Ago and not 100% Yet ! Just Give Him a week ! I'm sure His KOK Will Pump Out So Much Bigger for U, More Deep Blood Red and Better For U !





:


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

How's He Doing Now Brother Sam ? Hopefully. He Will Turn Out To Be More Masterpiece Under Ur Good Care ! Keep Me Updated !


----------

